# VWM Preservation Services



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone had experience with these guys? I was thinking about doing some snow removals for them.


----------



## jncservicellc (Feb 10, 2014)

I have done plowing jobs for this company and they never paid. After about two monts of plowing for them with no payments, I just stopped plowing. I never updated my status to infied or complete they terminated the contract and now i cannot get ahold of them. you wouldnt happen to have the name of the owner or a mailing address would you?


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

Sorry the only contact info I have is the 800 number on their site. Funny thing is I had a 15 minute conversation with the guy where we laughed about safeguard burning through contractors by not paying them. He never did send me the info the promised, I'm guessing after talking to me he realized I wasn't a rookie and would see through his BS pretty quickly. 

I appreciate the info though work has been pretty dry and I'm thinking about just packing up and retiring. The industry has been very good to me the last few years but I can see the writing on the wall. I'm just glad that I was smart enough to stash away every extra cent I made so I don't have to go back to getting a real job.


----------



## Ince Home Services LLC (Feb 20, 2014)

The guys name is Markeese Boler. His latest company is VWM Property Services. He also has a second company, Sun Valley Property Services. Address is 7558 Thunderbird Rd #1, Peoria AZ 85381-2635

I did about a month of snow removals for him. He had no problems with my work, but keep telling me the check was in the mail. Finally got a partial payment from him, but nowhere near what he owed me. Now he won't answer the phone and I'm unable to contact him. Not he first time he has failed to pay a subcontractor. I would steer way clear of him and his companies.


----------



## Butte Property services (Feb 26, 2014)

*Stay Clear of this guy (con)!!*

Markeese Boler aka, Robert Williams
DBA; Sun Valley Property Services & VWM- Property Services
The same thing has happened as has to others! He said he pays, leads you on and then will not answer his phone. A real con that does not pay! I have notified Altisourse of his ripping subs off and reporting Markeese Boler to the District Attorney to see what can be done. He is a disgrace to the property preservation business. Stay clear, He took me for a grand. Don't let this happen to you! If you have been a victim please contact me so I can forward to the district attorney and my lawyer.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Who does he get his work from? Have you let them know about non payment?


----------

